# I need Prohormone info!Now!



## Robboe (Jan 9, 2001)

I have no desire to take any prohormones (cause i'm only 17 and don't need them) but i do have a desire to know pretty much everything to do with bodybuilding and weight trainning(i'm sure you all do). Now, one thing i haven't got a clue about are prohormones. Please could you generous, kind and very intelligent folks please spare all you cherished information on these please(that rhymes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

P.S. I don't want people just telling me they are useless, cause that ain't of no use or help to me...

Thank you in anticipation.

------------------
I'll type a good one when i feel like it...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 9, 2001)

A friend and I both tried Nor 19 diol and both got diffrent results. 
It didn't do anything for me but my friend put on 12 lb in 8 weeks while on it. It wasn't newbie gains or anything like that so I know it does work for some but not others. 

I'll look for there websight and let you know


----------



## crowman (Jan 9, 2001)

I used some 19-nor diol and dione stack, it worked great.  12-nor andro is the only stuff worth taking, it converts to nandrolone, not test, nandrolone has much lower androgenic properties than test. hence less masculinizing side effects.  The worst andro to take is probably andro-4 it has the possibility of the most side effects.

Hope this helps,


------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2001)

Prohormones are a precursor to testosterone. That means they are one chemical conversion away from having the exact same molecular structure as real testosterone.

The problem is, your body has to use certain enzymes, which are different depending on the type of prohormone, to convert the pro to T.  This does not always happen. With some type of prohormones, they can be converted into estrogen just as easy as T. That is why you always here about the negative side effects.

Nor-prohormones, generally don't convert to estrogen. However, they don't always produce anabolic results on everyone that uses them. This type of prohormone is similar to the steroid Decadurabolin. In fact, you will fail a drug test if your use nor-prohormones.

Oral prohorones are not very effective at all. They have to go thru the digestive system before they can be used. Unfortunately, 95% of the prohormone is broken down before it ever reaches your blood stream. The small % that does make it will only raise your T level for 1-2 hours, which will not produce any anabolic results.

The best prohormones (in my opinion) are the topical sprays and gels.  They bypass the digestive system and go directly into the blood stream. Because they are topical (put on the skin) they are absorbed for up to 10 hours. Thus, raising your T levels for a long enough period to produce anabolic effects.

That is a general overview.  You can find much more detailed info if you do some searches on the internet.  Here is a good link:

homepages.together.net/~twilbur/andros.htm


----------



## Robboe (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks guys.

Prince your info was excellent and just what i was loking for. And thank you for the link.

Anymore?

Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
I'll type a good one when i feel like it...


----------



## Addiction (Feb 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Prohormones are a precursor to testosterone. That means they are one chemical conversion away from having the exact same molecular structure as real testosterone.
> 
> The problem is, your body has to use certain enzymes, which are different depending on the type of prohormone, to convert the pro to T.  This does not always happen. With some type of prohormones, they can be converted into estrogen just as easy as T. That is why you always here about the negative side effects.
> 
> ...


I disagree!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)

Addiction said:
			
		

> I disagree!


Took that long to come to this conclusion.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Took that long to come to this conclusion.


Maybe he was doing some serious research.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> I have no desire to take any prohormones (cause i'm only 17 and don't need them) but i do have a desire to know pretty much everything to do with bodybuilding and weight trainning(i'm sure you all do). Now, one thing i haven't got a clue about are prohormones. Please could you generous, kind and very intelligent folks please spare all you cherished information on these please(that rhymes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Check out the newbie 



Now why would someone dig out a 5 year old post from TCD.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Check out the newbie
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would someone dig out a 5 year old post from TCD.


 
Robboe is TCD? I came much later but is TCD short for the chicken daddy?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Robboe is TCD? I came much later but is TCD short for the chicken daddy?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2006)

I must have talked with him a dozens times not realizing they were the same, I hope I didn't say nothing bad about TCD to Robboe.

Is he still around?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah he pops his head in hear a few times a week.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2006)

Addiction said:
			
		

> I disagree!



wow, brilliant response, what do you disagree with?


----------



## mrmark (Feb 12, 2006)

Woah, that's a little worrying. Is there any way of knowing whether they'll convert to estrogen or test.?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> wow, brilliant response, what do you disagree with?



I wonder if it will take Addiction another 5 years to respond to this question.


----------



## Addiction (Feb 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> wow, brilliant response, what do you disagree with?


"Oral prohorones are not very effective at all. They have to go thru the digestive system before they can be used. Unfortunately, 95% of the prohormone is broken down before it ever reaches your blood stream. The small % that does make it will only raise your T level for 1-2 hours, which will not produce any anabolic results."

Now....who's response was brilliant?
I really just brought this old thread up so everyone can see how things have changed so quickly in this sport.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2006)

Addiction said:
			
		

> "Oral prohorones are not very effective at all. They have to go thru the digestive system before they can be used. Unfortunately, 95% of the prohormone is broken down before it ever reaches your blood stream. The small % that does make it will only raise your T level for 1-2 hours, which will not produce any anabolic results."
> 
> Now....who's response was brilliant?
> I really just brought this old thread up so everyone can see how things have changed so quickly in this sport.



that is still a true statement, remember at this time we would have been talking about the old generation PH's, i.e. andro, not today's PH's which are actually anabolic steroids not PH's.


----------



## uhockey (Feb 12, 2006)

This thread is hilariously ironic.    Nice find.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 12, 2006)

uhockey said:
			
		

> This thread is hilariously ironic.    Nice find.



Indeed.  Young Rob, barely 17.

There are likely lots of good finds, for both of him and I, but lets not start digging....


----------



## musclepump (Feb 12, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Indeed.  Young Rob, barely 17.
> 
> There are likely lots of good finds, for both of him and I, but lets not start digging....



*grabs a shovel*


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL, you could probably find a post where I asked, "what does pct mean?" Everyone was a newbie at some time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 12, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> LOL, you could probably find a post where I asked, "what does pct mean?" Everyone was a newbie at some time.



There are definitely some newb supplement and PH posts from me on this forum.  None on training and dieting though, considering I have competed several times before ever making a post.


----------



## topolo (Feb 12, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> There are definitely some newb supplement and PH posts from me on this forum.  None on training and dieting though, considering I have competed several times before ever making a post.



You are my hero.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 13, 2006)

Haha, marvellous.

I think i asked a Q on tribulus at the start of this board also (i think i'm member #7 or something - the board was called Xtreme Forums at the time and Cackerot managed to persuade someone to make him a mod for all of two days).

I am 23 in July if anyone's curious.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I must have talked with him a dozens times not realizing they were the same, I hope I didn't say nothing bad about TCD to Robboe.
> 
> Is he still around?



Have we? When was this?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> the board was called Xtreme Forums at the time and Cackerot managed to persuade someone to make him a mod for all of two days).



what happened to him?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 13, 2006)

In the past 3-4 years, i dunno. But at the time he went off the rails a bit and had to go to a special school, i think.


----------



## topolo (Feb 13, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> what happened to him?



He now posts under the name Dale Mabry


----------



## Nachez (Feb 21, 2006)

ur supposed to take thsoe old prohormones sublinguily under your tounge
they are kick ass when taken that way
they go straight to your blood stream
any pill can be taken that way
due to all the small blood vessels under your tounge.
If you dont believe me try it for your self.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 21, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Have we? When was this?


OOPS, wrong guy!


----------

